# Exterior Shutters



## AtticBaffled (Jun 5, 2010)

I am looking at replacing the original (35 year old) wood shutters on my home because these ones are falling apart and rotting. Where is a good place to buy them? I would rather pay more money for a better quality product than to get a cheap material. I am leaning towards either wood or composite shutters. I really do not want vinyl, I think they look cheap and fade too much. I have seen houses with vinyl shutters were the shutters are bleeding onto the siding and I definitely don't want that. Another thing is that I have an exact color I want them to be so they need to be paint-able. 

I need 5 pairs which are 14" x 55" and 4 pairs which are 14" x 72"


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you saw vinyl shutters bleeding that had to be really old shutters. They just do not do that anymore/
I've never seen composit shutters. Paintable vinyl ones will work fine.
There going to have to be special ordered.
Sherwin Williams Duration or Super paint works great on vinyl.
Wooden ones would be very expensive.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

To be Honest, you can try HD at their pro desk. They have manufacturers/suppliers that carry shutters that are not stocked (Special Order) = can be ordered (wood, other materials).

We went thru them on our last project to match-up some older wood shutters on a new addition (to an older home). The new wood shutters were a perfect match to the originals on the home. Be warned, they aren't cheap.


Good Luck.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

When the ones on my old house started to rot, I pulled them off "just until I could get some new ones", which after a year or two, we decided we liked the house better WITHOUT any shutters, lol! You may want to try the appearance of the house without shutters. just a thought.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

dougp23 said:


> When the ones on my old house started to rot, I pulled them off "just until I could get some new ones", which after a year or two, we decided we liked the house better WITHOUT any shutters, lol! You may want to try the appearance of the house without shutters. just a thought.


^^^^....worth trying....nothing to loose....

Not to mention the other options it opens up as far as the look of the window goes....


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Get yourself some rolling shutters that go up above your windows. You can choose between pvc and aluminium.


----------



## Window Shutters (Apr 9, 2012)

I would start your research at a website like ShutterLand Exterior Shutters. They have solid cedar exterior shutters and prices can be obtained quickly. You probably need less than 5 minutes to evaluate quality and compare to others.


----------



## Adonis1 (May 8, 2012)

You should be take advice with your architecture he will give you a best advice and tell you about the place where you can buy easily shutters for your home To be Honest, you can it i was also want to replace my home shutter and i am get new shutter by the advice of my architecture.You can also contact with any architecture company.Thanks

Shop fronts London


----------



## jeff-gerber (Feb 9, 2018)

You should go Decorative Shutters.


----------



## jeff-gerber (Feb 9, 2018)

You should review the website *Decorative Shutters*. They have high-quality USA-made exterior shutters with any type of size and color to increase your home curb apparel.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I question the idea of painting ANYTHING outdoors....unless you like 
scraping and repainting every couple years.


----------

